# cfg80211: Calling CRDA regularly chooses wrong country

## Joseph K.

Usually it gets it right and calls it for country: AU (where I am).  But quite regularly it changes its mind and calls it for country: DE, and continues doing so (probably until a reboot, I'm not exactly sure).

Has anyone else seen this happen?  It doesn't seem to affect my ability to connect to a network, but it would be nice if it got the right country every time in case does it make a difference in the future.

wireless card: Intel 4965 [Kedron]

kernel: 2.6.38

Thanks, cheers.

----------

## cwr

In my case it always thought I was in China, the first region on the list.

Possibly DE is the  first region on yours - after a lot of cursing I managed

to get it to accept a new region by making the CDRA/hostapd stuff a

module,  and not built-in.

Why that worked I have no clue.

Good luck - Will

----------

## ulenrich

Country has only effects to available channels. In Germany you have up to 13 channels. If you have Contry 00 and want to connect to channel 13 you won't have any luck.

----------

